# new baby shrimp



## hobbyshrimp (8 Jun 2012)

After 4 weeks of waiting there here. I didn't spot them I was sleeping on the sofa. Woken to the scream we got babie crystals. After a few mins a magnifying glass and "dad look on the moss" with frantic pointing. I eventually spotted them we're so excited. I left it up to Amie to count them her eyes are way better than mine. She counted 9. Female doesn't look done but doing a lot of hiding so difficult to tell. 

So now for the crucial stage fingers crossed we have decent survival rate. After all this excitement.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Jun 2012)

Good news, let's see some pics!


----------



## hobbyshrimp (9 Jun 2012)

bit down heartened this morn. Cant find any babies. Amie has had a look and can find 1 so either really good at hiding or lost them will keep you posted as things progress.

HS


----------



## Liam (10 Jun 2012)

You may have spotted them just after they were born, they tend to stay where they landed for a few hours they need to have one or two molts before they can start feeding then they spread out and it is very hard to see them so if the water is good they should be fine.


----------



## hobbyshrimp (10 Jun 2012)

thanks for that keeping my fingers crossed they are hiding out in all the moss.


----------



## hobbyshrimp (12 Jun 2012)

Found 5 this evening so the hiding out theory seeming good


----------

